# Emma kidded!!!!! We have a leap baby!! [Picture added]



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

She is here, one sweet tri-colored doe. I checked Emma this morning when I went out to do barn chores. Udder was the same, no discharge, nothing obvious. My breeder had texted me on Monday and asked if she kidded yet, and said this week was the last week, and she and Darling would definitely kid this week. I said, "we will see." So, I finished barn chores, came inside and got a few things done, and decided that I should really clean the barn today. It is super windy here, lots of tornadoes went through around us last night, but none here- a great day to air the barn. So, I checked on everyone, and all was the same. I drove to Tractor Supply to pick up some bedding. I came home and talked myself into going out to clean. Emma was standing next to the barn, and she had a gob of discharge, with wood chips stuck on it and her udder was HUGE. I noticed her contracting. I called my son out, and he helped me put her in a stable. I called my neighbor, who has delivered goats several times, and she said it would be hours. I decided to go ahead and get the barn clean. I cleaned out all of the dirty bedding and did not even get to put down clean bedding or empty my dirty bedding onto the burn pile, and looked in on her and noticed that the sac was starting to emerge. My son had gone into the house, to get my birthing kit, and to get water, and towels. I took off running to the house. My hands were filthy from cleaning, so I had to wash them. I sprinted, washed my hands with hot soapy water, and sprinted back. Just as I walked up to the stall, the kid was coming out. I went in and helped Emma clean the baby. The afterbirth was hanging. I kind of thought she was done, but was not 100% sure. A friend who has birthed tons of goats came over, and checked her for me, determining that she was done, and checked to make sure her milk was coming out, and all was good. Emma is a very good mamma. Maddie was looking to nurse right away, and Emma cleaned her, let me dry Maddie, and help the her find her nipple. Emma is taking great care of her baby. She drank an entire bucket of molasses water, ate some grain, and some hay. I refilled her water for her, cleaned up her bedding, and locked everyone in the barn for the night. I am exhausted. Maddie is named after my daughter's life long best friend in PA, who we just moved away from 5 months ago. From start to finish, the whole thing was less then 30 minutes. I wish my labors were like that!! Thanks for all of your knowledge, and all of the encouragement I have received on here, for my first kidding. I did it!!!! Of course, Emma did it really!!

ETA: My son put a picture on for me!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Emma kidded!!!!! We have a leap baby!!*

Congrats!! :stars: very cool day for a b-day!!! :laugh:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Emma kidded!!!!! We have a leap baby!!*

Great story! I'm glad your first kidding went so well. Be sure and post pics when you can.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Emma kidded!!!!! We have a leap baby!!*

Also, glad the tornadoes all missed you.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Emma kidded!!!!! We have a leap baby!!*

Thanks, and I am glad they missed us too!! My husband was in one of the towns that was hit hard, for a business meeting, and left two hours before the tornado hit to drive to his next location for this mornings meeting. I did not even know they came through. I went to bed early, and not having experience with living in tornado country, my 14 year old daughter did not even tell me we had warnings. "Mom, they were on the TV, weren't you watching it?!" UGH. She had now been educated to wake Mom if those warnings come on again.

Hubby is really really bummed that he missed the birth, but all three kids were here to see it. I did send him pictures, and he will be home tomorrow night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Emma kidded!!!!! We have a leap baby!!*

:thumb: no problem!
Glad you were all safe!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!! I love her! How cute!  Congratulations :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

oh she is too cute!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars: 
Your leap baby girl looks a lot like my leap baby buckling. http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=29265


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Really cute baby!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, Everyone. She is adorable. She was trying to nurse while we were still cleaning and drying her off!! She stood right away, and she seems quite alert and strong. I can't wait to get out to the barn and see her today.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

What an adorable baby and an easy birthing! :leap:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's on the kid! Glad everyone is safe!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute girls  :thumbup:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats! She's too cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So precious and great that it went so well.
I had one due the 28th but she had them today. I so wanted leap day babies. My story is similar to yours except I did not have time to get the barn clean. She went from goop to two babies in two hours!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwweeee congrats!! :thumb:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

that little buckling has the CUTEST little nose OMG that is adorable <3

can I have him please?

how much to mail to Australia? LOL

LW


----------

